

Ask HN: What are your best 'cooking for hackers' links, books and tips? - chanux

My friend who is a hacker of sorts pinged me for help and all my resources list is gone or I can't find it right now (I'm in a hurry to go out). Can HNers help? :)
======
japhyr
Tartine Bread <http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0811870413>

The Bread Baker's Apprentice
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1580082688/ref=mp_s_a_1?pi=SL7...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1580082688/ref=mp_s_a_1?pi=SL75&qid=1347121401&sr=8-1)

~~~
vectorbunny
Both of the above are excellent. Harold McGee's 'On Food and Cooking' is the
foundational classic of the genre.

------
AznHisoka
Check out the site Cookers for Engineers.

~~~
chanux
It's <http://cookingforengineers.com>

------
mfyahya
From Oreilly: Cooking for Geeks [http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Geeks-Science-
Great-Hacks/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Geeks-Science-Great-
Hacks/dp/0596805888)

------
mfyahya
<http://theveryhungrygradstudent.wordpress.com/>

------
LarryMade
purely tongue in cheek, but the title fits the bill:
[http://www.abebooks.com/Giga-Bites-Hacker-Cookbook-Jenz-
John...](http://www.abebooks.com/Giga-Bites-Hacker-Cookbook-Jenz-
Johnson/1393676726/bd)

